# A friendly wager... Losers should have to????



## nathanb_23 (Feb 8, 2012)

We are heading to a sportsman's triathlon (golf scramble, 25 3d targets, 25 clays) this weekend and there are 2 local teams going. Both of our teams are friends. We are thinking that we should place a friendly wager on the competition and I am looking for ideas. Not really looking to place a $ value on the competition, just looking for something to spice up the competition a bit. So what do you think? *"The loser should have to ____________________"*


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

wear a dress and heels while going to the store to pick up steaks and beer for everyone.


----------



## straight2it (Nov 30, 2010)

Wear pink tutu's!


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

wash every ones trucks and buy the beer.


----------



## madkins31 (Jan 28, 2012)

This might be going to far, I typically do. 

Shave all bodily hair!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## MentalMisfit (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow first two posts want you or your friends to dress up like woman.....


----------



## Turokman123 (Jan 2, 2011)

masonbanta said:


> wear a dress and heels while going to the store to pick up steaks and beer for everyone.


That would be mine. Classic


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

masonbanta said:


> wear a dress and heels while going to the store to pick up steaks and beer for everyone.


goosh, thats better than my idea


----------



## l3rian (Mar 11, 2011)

Shave their head.

Wear a braw on their head during a shoot.

Paint their face like a clown. 

Wear their underwear on the outside of their pants.


----------



## d_read (Sep 17, 2009)

masonbanta said:


> wear a dress and heels while going to the store to pick up steaks and beer for everyone.


I think you have your answer.........Close Thread???


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Loser must wear skin tight lady like pink tank tops AND less than stylish clip on ear rings.


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

masonbanta said:


> wear a dress and heels while going to the store to pick up steaks and beer for everyone.


this!!!! ^^^


----------



## rdtj (Jun 16, 2010)

We have a typical friendly wager, but it only works if you are fans of teams that are rivals. Loser has to buy and wear for a day the hat or shirt of the winners favorite team. I have several photos of my die-hard Bears fans friends wearing Packers shirts. Winner then gets the shirt or hat.


----------



## Bowtecher24 (May 30, 2012)

masonbanta said:


> wear a dress and heels while going to the store to pick up steaks and beer for everyone.




by far the best idea, next wager my friends and I have I am stealing this! GREAT


----------



## BadgerT (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd settle for just buying the beer....I don't need to see anything in a pink tutu, and if it ain't something close to a super model the dress and heels is out too.


----------



## nathanb_23 (Feb 8, 2012)

Kstigall said:


> Loser must wear skin tight lady like pink tank tops AND less than stylish clip on ear rings.


That's great! Is there such thing as "STYLISH" clip on ear rings?


----------



## k4okc (Feb 29, 2012)

^^^^ what he saud


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

Losers have to wash exterior, clean out inside interior and vacuum the winner teams vehicles. THAT in itself should provide motivation to win.

To add: in speedos, at a public place. LOL!


----------



## Mitchhunt (Jan 31, 2011)

masonbanta said:


> wear a dress and heels while going to the store to pick up steaks and beer for everyone.


Might be tough to find 4 dresses to fit these guys. Might want to opt for them all wearing tube tops instead. Just as humiliating but an easier fit!


----------



## nathanb_23 (Feb 8, 2012)

:bump2:


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Have to wear a banana hammock and serve beer to the winners.


----------



## rdtj (Jun 16, 2010)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Have to wear a banana hammock and serve beer to the winners.


I'd puke my beer if some guy served it to me in a banana hammock!


----------



## Tooltech (Jun 19, 2011)

No, that will never work because that behavior is perfectly normal in Portland, OR




masonbanta said:


> wear a dress and heels while going to the store to pick up steaks and beer for everyone.


----------



## MagnusBorn (May 3, 2018)

How about the Winner takes off his socks and rubs his feet over the loser’s face? It’s a good bet, and it’s not sexual or painful. No money! And besides, the Winner might even enjoy it!


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Helluva first post there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

And another 6 year old thread gets resurrected...


----------



## hunter9264 (Mar 7, 2018)

I am a meat eater so head out to the best Steak House.


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

iceman14 said:


> Helluva first post there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


6 yrs old thread too! lol


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

SMH....how is a thread like this even found to be brought back to life?? Some people's kids....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## whauburger (Dec 14, 2012)

Nathan's team must have lost, never in 6 years said what the losers had to do.


----------

